# Notebook



## Döpfi (22. März 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mir jetzt einen Laptop anschaffen und wollte mal fragen was der so haben muss damit ich WoW zocken kann!?!

-Wie groß sollte der Bildschirm sein???
-Was für einen Prozessor???
-Welche Prozessorgeschwindigkeit???
-Welche Festplattenkapazität mindestens???

Ich hoffe ich bekomme viele Antworten
Danke


PS:Ich muss das dann alles bei ebay.de (soll keine Schleichwerbung sein) eingeben und ich weiß überhaupt net für was ein Prozessor verwendet wird.Was ist das überhaupt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmog (22. März 2008)

Döpfi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mir jetzt einen Laptop anschaffen und wollte mal fragen was der so haben muss damit ich WoW zocken kann!?!
> 
> ...



Erstmal sollte man wissen welches Etat du hast, daran kann man sich dann ein bisschen orientieren.


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

Wenn Du dir einen Laptop NUR fürs Zocken anschaffen willst, rate ich Dir davon ab. Erstens kostet ein Laptop immer 2-3 mal soviel wie ein vergleichbar ausgestatteter Desktop PC also mal gut 1200 Euro aufwärts in Deinem Fall. 
Zweitens ist das spielen mit einer Laptop Tastatur Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ausserdem hast Du später, wenn Du vielleicht mal aufrüsten willst, auch kaum/keine Möglichkeiten.

Solltest Du den allerdings vorwiegend zu anderen Sachen benötigen und willst ZUSÄTZLICH WoW darauf zocken, dann hast Du dich missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Döpfi (22. März 2008)

Da steht in meinem jetzigen PC sowas wie 

AMD Athlont(tm)XP3000+
2.09 GHz,512 Mb RAM

Ich hoffe daraus kannst du was erschließen weil ich chet keine Ahnung von Computern habe


----------



## Döpfi (22. März 2008)

Ich brauch den Laptop natürlich auch noch für andere Sachen,z.B Schule,Referate,IcQ und zusätzlioch möchte ich WoW daruaf zocken


----------



## Lemmerer (22. März 2008)

Notebook:

Dual Core Prozessor
2x2Ghz
2048 MB RAM
GeForce 8400GS Mobile

Das sollte als Notebook reichen.
Bei uns, Österreich, würde so ein laptop 600-700 € kosten.

Um den Preis bekommst du aber nen PC mit:

Dual Core Prozessor
2x2,2Ghz
3072 MB RAM
GeForce 8600GT



Der PC ist eig für WoW sehr gut und ist recht billig.


----------



## Dttf (22. März 2008)

Riskier hier mal nen Blick rein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Computer
Das sollte Grundlegende Bauteilfragen klären...

Ich spiele auf einem Laptop der mit Onboard-Grafik arbeitet (Habe keine Grafikkarte sondern der Rechner zwackt Teile vom Ram ab.). Das ist meistens recht anstrengend wenn man in Gruppen größer als 5 Leuten unterwegs ist oder auf zentralen Plätzen wie Sturmwind vorm Auktionshaus oder Shattrath im Tempel. 

Meine Empfehlung:
- Wenn du es dir aussuchen kannst nimm einen stationären Rechner, denn den kann man nachträglich  
   aufrüsten.
- Wenn es unbedingt ein Laptop sein muss achte drauf das er eine Grafikkarte eingebaut hat.


----------



## Chmas (22. März 2008)

Also zum WoW zocken brauch man kein 1200 Euro Nootebook^^

Da bekommt man schon gute für 500-600 Euro beispiel:

Turion 3,20GHz (2x1,60GHz) (2 cpus)
1024MB RAM
Western Digital 120GB (festplatte)
eine 128mb/256mb Grafikkarte aber drauf achten das es echte 128/256 mb sind und nicht shared Memory
und darauf läuft wow schon sehr flüssig^^
DvD brenner wird da sicher schon dabei sein


----------



## 36878 (22. März 2008)

Hier findest die billigsten .

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/advanced_s...0&display=0

Was er haben sollte ist mindestens 2 GB RAM . Monitor ist Geschmacksache .... desto größer desto grösser ^^wird das Notebook und natürlich schwerer... 

ausreichend für WoW ist der hier , und auch recht günstig für ein qualitätsprodukt von acer  http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in...e_7720g5a2g25mn

Hier meine persönliche Empfehlung , den will ich mir kaufen mit meinem Urlaubsgehalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in.../asus_g1sas144j


----------



## Funaki2 (22. März 2008)

Wenn du in Österreich wohnst und in deinem Umkreis jemand Studiert, dann frag ihn doch mal nach den Uooks und dort im speziellan nach den Lenovo Uooks!

Das sind wirklich Hochwertige Geräte die quasi nicht kaputt gehen. Im speziellen die T serie!

Dafür wirst du zwar auch einiges Hinlgen Müssen, also 1500 AUfwärts aber Du wirst wirklich Zufrieden sein!

An meinen Vorposter!

2gb Ram sind unnötig!

Es gibt kaum ein Spiel das 2Gb Ram wirklich braucht! 1Gb Ram kann 2,4 Gb Auslagerungsdateien auf einmal verarbeiten, also wenn du mir ein spiel zeigst, dass auf einen Schlag mehr als 2,4 Gb Auslagerungsdateien braucht dann gratulier ich dir aber sonst vollkommen unnötig. Es ist ganz Schön 2gb ram Zu haben, und cool und alles aber wirklich brauchen tut es fast niemand!


----------



## Döpfi (22. März 2008)

Vista oder XP ????
Das würde mich noch brennend interessieren???


----------



## 36878 (22. März 2008)

ähhmm   ein jetzt gekaufter Rechner hat vista , das braucht schonmal ne menge ram . und warst du schonmal in nem raid mit nur 1GB RAM ? glaub mir das ist kein spass wenn mit 5 frames rumrenst während nem bossfight ..... außer du willst auf Minimum spielen mit 800x600 und ohne kantenglättung ^^

EDIT: und ich hab nicht nur WoW laufen , hab eigentlich immer Musik oder ein Video (beim Farmen zbs. mit WoWVid ) laufen ...


----------



## Döpfi (22. März 2008)

An 36878:
Kann ich an deiner Antwort entnehmen dass ich eher auf Xp zielen soll??


----------



## spacekeks007 (22. März 2008)

Momentan ist Windows xp noch die bessere alternative weil vista noch einige kinderkrankheiten hat vieleicht in nem jahr oder so wennd as gröbste ausgemerzt ist vieleicht vista


----------



## 36878 (22. März 2008)

warum besser ? geldverschwendung noch jetzt xp zu kaufen . WoW läuft prima auf vista .


----------



## 36878 (22. März 2008)

sowieso wird er kaum noch ein neues notebook finden auf dem kein Visa ist . ausser er kauft ein ladenhüter


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

Chmas schrieb:


> Also zum WoW zocken brauch man kein 1200 Euro Nootebook^^
> 
> Da bekommt man schon gute für 500-600 Euro beispiel:
> 
> ...


Poste mal bitte ein Angebot eines Notebooks wie Du es beschreibst MIT einer echten Grafikkarte und KEINEM Shared Memory für deine genannten 500-600 Euro. Wenn Du den Rechner findest, erkläre ich Dich zum Einkäufer des Jahres! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe 1200 Euro geschrieben, weil Shared RAM Notebooks zum zocken von WoW oder anderen Games nicht bzw nur stark bedingt geeignet sind.


----------



## Döpfi (23. März 2008)

Aha 
Noch weitere Aussagen???


----------



## nOoG (23. März 2008)

also ich hab mir für WoW nen Asus Notebook geholt Asus X53KA-AS054C

ich spiele damit auf höchsten einstellungen und ohne AA, und das läuft sehr gut, habe manchmal ruckler in OG wenn viel los is und so aber das stört da ja eher weniger und zu not grafik runterschrauben

auf dem notebok läuft sogar crysis in mittleren einstellungen recht gut, jedoch würde ich Vista runterschmeissen
da es ja bekanntlich nen RAM-Fresser ist

Mfg nOoG


----------



## schmiedemeister (23. März 2008)

ok, was sind das für threads????????????
ich weiß das das keine sinnvolle antwort ist aber auf soetwas kann ich nichteinmal zu Ostern eine antwort geben


----------



## Xyman2001 (23. März 2008)

also du hast bestimmt ne alten rechner mit xp drauf dann hast schonmal das os und brauchst nicht vista nehmen.

dann guckst bei den notebooks einfach nach was für grafikkarten sie haben (würde ab min. 8400 anfangen, fangen bei min 256 eigenen speicher an)
X1250 oder sowas ist nicht gut

Cpu reicht eh weil hab bislang noch kein notebook gesehen das ne 8600 oder 8400 drinne hat und
nix taugt

Speicher 2GB is gut (1GB naja würde auch reichen aber net so toll)

der preis ab 599€ (15,4")

wenn du ein pc ersetzen möchtest würde ich ein 17" empfehlen da diese auch oft eigenens numpad habenund das von der handhabung einfach besser ist.

BSP:	
FSC AMILO Xa2528
AMD Turion X2 Dual Core 2x1.8 GHz / 2048 MB DDR2 RAM / 250 GB Festplatte / 17" TFT WXGA+ Glare / DVD Dual Double Layer Brenner / 256 MB nVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
- 699€ -

billig und reicht


----------



## Kellner38 (23. März 2008)

Ich rate dir von einem Laptop ab würde zum zocken eher nen normalen PC bevorzugen denn Laptops auf PC Stand kosten teilweise doppelt soviel.
Um wirklich gut spielen zu können benötigst du ne 512MB Grafikkarte, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, und nen Dual Core Prozessor
Weil ich denke es wird nicht bei WOW bleiben und in ein paar Monaten wirst du dir denken hol ich mir mal den neuesten Ego Shooter die haben dann PC Anforderungen da kann ein Laptop um 700 € nicht mithalten


----------



## t3x (23. März 2008)

Hi, ich hab mir auch vor gut 3 Wochen ein neues Notebook gekauft und stande genau vor dem gleichen Problem.

Mein Sys hat jetzt Intel C2D 2x2GHz
3Gig Ram
Nvidia GF 8400M GS 128MB (nicht shared!)
Vista
14Zoll (und größerer Akku)

hab bei verschiedenen shops wie one.de und notebooksbilliger.de geschaut.
Aber meinen hab ich dann durchn Tipp bei nem ganz anderen Hersteller gefunden.
Die neue Dell- Vostro- Reihe ist in Sachen Preis/Leistung das Beste was ich finden konnte.
Zwar sind alle anderen Notebooks schweineteuer, aber die Reihe ist unschlagbar.
Einsehen kann man sie nur wenn man als "Firmenkunde" Notebooks sucht, wenn man aber die Produktid auf der normalen DellHP sucht ist es möglich ihn auch als Privatkunde zu kaufen.

Als 15Zoller kostet mein Systhem ~650€ (mein kleinerer hat bisschen mehr gekostet).
Und zum Spielen reicht er locker aus.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## erraldstyler (23. März 2008)

Also, 
mit einem Laptop WoW und andere Games zu zocken is überhaupt kein Ding.
Ich zocke mit einem Asus Z83K Laptop
>>Amd Turion 64 X2 TL-64 2x2 Ghz
>>2´GB DDR RAM
>>Radeon HD2600 256 MB Grafik
>>17,1" WXGA Display
>>Windows Vista

Kann problemlos mit hohen Einstellungen zocken, ausser halt Lags in OG manchmal....^^
Nebenbei zock ich och NFS ProStreet das geht auch problemlos auf 1024x967 mit mittleren Settings und das sieht echt geil aus...Und nach Angaben von drittpersonen in Foren müsste der sogar Crysis auf mittleren Settings schaffen...zb HL2 Episode1 kann ich fast komplett hoch zocken (bis auf Anti_Aliasing) (braucht eh keiner)^^

hingelegt hab ich 950 € vor 4 Monaten.


----------



## Xyman2001 (26. März 2008)

1. ja klar ist ein normaler pc billiger ist hier aber nicht die Frage es ging um ein Notbook
2. one naja guck in paar foren dann wird man sehen das diese Firma keinen guten ruf hat
3. why immer 3G Ram Oo alle kein dual chan ? 2 oder 4
4. kauf dir nix teures nach paar monaten ärgert man sicht

wenn du nur wow zocken willst reicht so ein teil


----------



## Legardo (4. Mai 2008)

hey leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab demnächst auch vor mir ein notebook zu kaufen. welches weiß ich schon so ungefähr nur hab ich noch ne frage ob sich das wirklich lohnt, da ich dann über UMTS/HSDPA zocken will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab zwar schon so manche sachen gelesen das es funzt aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon erfahrung damit gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss dazu sagen, dass ich in berlin wohne und gelesen hab das die UMTS/HSDPA flatrate von t-mobile am besten geeignet ist.

also einfach ma schreiben was ihr vllt so für erfahrungen damit gemacht habt.
THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gewebekomplex (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich wollt hier ma nen Angebot posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was auf jedenfall für WoW auf alles High reichen sollte selbst mit Vista^^ 


Preisklassse: ca 650Euro  

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in...mediaknaller_ii

So dann die 900Euro Kategorie:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in..._gamerspecial_3

Wenns noch mehr sein darf die 1200Euro Kategorie:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in..._highend_3072mb

Hoffe das hat ein bisschen geholfen.

Mit meinem Laptop 
C2Duo 1,6ghz
2 GB Ram
ATI x1600 mobility 
läuft WoW Alles High auf 1680x1050
mit XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

